# Breastfeeding in public in Dubai?



## akijele (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello,

I'm still new to the forum but my husband and I are exploring the possibility of moving to Dubai with his job. We have recently had a baby and I am Breastfeeding her. We are planning on coming over in October/November to visit some friends in Dubai and take a look around with the potential to move but I'm worried about Breastfeeding in public whilst there. I am very discreet about it and always cover my shoulder and daughter feeding so nothing can be seen but am very aware of not offending anyone and worried I won't be able to go out due to this.

Can anyone advise me on this situation for when we visit? If we do move over there I will more than likely have more children whilst living there and will want to Breastfeed them too so it's important I find out about this now.

Any answers would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## young&full.ofenergy (Jul 19, 2012)

akijele said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm still new to the forum but my husband and I are exploring the possibility of moving to Dubai with his job. We have recently had a baby and I am Breastfeeding her. We are planning on coming over in October/November to visit some friends in Dubai and take a look around with the potential to move but I'm worried about Breastfeeding in public whilst there. I am very discreet about it and always cover my shoulder and daughter feeding so nothing can be seen but am very aware of not offending anyone and worried I won't be able to go out due to this.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not from out there but I'm looking to move out there my self start me a new life. But anyhow to your question I would think you could even walk half way naked if you choose to people from all over the world live there it's just like your in the u.s.a


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

If you use a breasfeeding cover, you can breastfeed anywhere. You see mums bf all the time in coffee shop. There are parents room in most of the shopping malls if you want to breastfeed. Alternatively, you can go into the womens prayer room to breastfeed. No one will say anything to you if you bf as Islam prescribe breastfeeding till 2yrs in the Quran. There are a few support groups for breastfeeding mums here.Check facebook.I am a breastfeeding mum in Dubai for the past 15 monthsGood luck for the move!


----------



## akijele (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for your positive replies! Makes me feel a lot better and confident in breast feeding while over in Dubai. I already have a breast feeding cover which I will be sure to pack when visiting later this year!
Thank you again!


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

young&full.ofenergy said:


> Well I'm not from out there but I'm looking to move out there my self start me a new life. But anyhow to your question I would think you could even walk half way naked if you choose to people from all over the world live there it's just like your in the u.s.a


If that's your view of life in the UAE then good luck to you when you come over!!!! 

Perhaps you should consider doing some research before you decide to "get me a new life" or you'll stand a good chance of experiencing life from the inside of a prison cell!!!

Honestly....................!!!!


----------



## Ashazib (Jul 18, 2012)

Like suggested earlier..it's best to breast feed in prayer room or in the baby changing they have got arrangements for breast feeding mothers but I don't think it is advisable to do it in public..with or without the cover..u might see women doing it in coffee shops but they just got lucky and weren't spotted..would we want trouble for something like this? Hope that helps


----------



## akijele (Jul 8, 2012)

That does help! I don't want to get in trouble or upset anyone whilst I'm visiting and if we do move over I want to know what the situation will be if/when I have another baby so thank you!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

young&full.ofenergy said:


> Well I'm not from out there but I'm looking to move out there my self start me a new life. But anyhow to your question I would think you could even walk half way naked if you choose to people from all over the world live there it's just like your in the u.s.a



Funniest post I have read in ages............

Please my friend, try doing just that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Funniest post I have read in ages............
> 
> Please my friend, try doing just that




lol don't you just love it when people guess at an answer


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ashazib said:


> Like suggested earlier..it's best to breast feed in prayer room or in the baby changing they have got arrangements for breast feeding mothers but I don't think it is advisable to do it in public..with or without the cover..u might see women doing it in coffee shops but they just got lucky and weren't spotted..would we want trouble for something like this? Hope that helps


It's not a problem at all to breastfeed in public here as long as you're discreet. Dubai seems to be more accepting of it than many places in the U.S.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Ashazib said:


> Like suggested earlier..it's best to breast feed in prayer room or in the baby changing they have got arrangements for breast feeding mothers but I don't think it is advisable to do it in public..with or without the cover..u might see women doing it in coffee shops but they just got lucky and weren't spotted..would we want trouble for something like this? Hope that helps


I dont know where you got your facts from, but it is unacceptable for me to see such an advice from you telling a breastfeeding mother not to breastfeed even when she is saying she is discreet and use a cover! We breasfeeding mums are more protected here than in the US.

Like I said, even Shariah Law prescribes breasfeeding, so no one, not even the police would want to mess with a mother doing the right thing for her child when the law is behind her and she is not doing anything indecent.


----------



## Skullslasher (Jul 27, 2010)

Dubai Is very lenient towards Westerners So Dont you Worry its my 21st year in Dubai xD Born and Raised here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The only reason I wouldn't recommend breastfeeding in public, especially shopping malls, etc is because there are too many "bachelors" in Dubai who are going to try and catch a glimpse of your boobs.

I second Ashazib's suggestion of using the Mother and Baby rooms, they're more private and you do not need to be self conscious of who is watching you.

Good job breastfeeding your child by the way!


----------

